# OMG in Australia



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I've been in Australia for 2 days coming from the states, OMG! I've seen 3 skylines, 1 pulsar, 3+ Narvaros, 2+ X-Trails, 1 Silvia, and countless Patrols. BTW i really like the Patrols, nice looking 4x4's, look very versatile.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm sure they don't have near the luster they do over here though.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Well most of them are in mighty fine condition if that's what you men, i just encountered a nissn "six-wheeler" and also a bus of nissan make called the "Civilian".


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Man if I were you I'd be grabbin up some S15 lights and shit, those thing go for like 600+ back in the states.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Wait wait wait.....


You live in Nashua? Where abouts? 


I would like to go to Aussieland one day, but, alas, I am always broke from my car or computers.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Forrest ridge apartments, on exit 6. If you're ever in nashua and see a red s13 that's more then likely me. Shit you're right though, i could be making some cash on this deal.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

You wouldn't happen to be the red 240 that I met at a crtain SubWay on Amherst St. a while back, would it? Did doughnuts in the lot?

Though, I know of 3 er 4 red 240's I see on a weekly basis in the Nashua area. Just wave at every charcoal B14 you see.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> You wouldn't happen to be the red 240 that I met at a crtain SubWay on Amherst St. a while back, would it? Did doughnuts in the lot?
> 
> Though, I know of 3 er 4 red 240's I see on a weekly basis in the Nashua area. Just wave at every charcoal B14 you see.


Well, i do go to that subway alot. But it was only me if it was unintentional donuts, i actually know of 2 red 240's, one that's a 91 with the SE trim, and mine which is a 90 with no wing. I've passed a charcoal one a couple times in nashua, maybe that was you. Man we should start a Nashua Nissan Tuners Club.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Would be nice. But I don't really have anything invested in the sentra, as far as motor goes. All looks atm.

Everything is going into this...

http://www.nelp.net/slayer/cars/ride/side.jpg


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Well it could just be a Nashua Nissan Club, tuning optional.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Saw a riced out S15, told a guy we could start a bussiness importing silivia lights.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

There's a bar next to my hostel, and there's a guy who works there that drives a mint 80's 280z 2+2.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Where are you?


----------



## DSMPOWERED (Sep 20, 2005)

TTIWWOP...


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, its settled then, im moving to australia, they get all the good cars with none of the gay super strict smog regulations. In fact, is there ANY downside to Australia AT ALL? Endless fields of GTRs, here i come.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yellow stickers, Hoon laws, zealot police, worlds highest number of unfixed position speed cameras, low octane fuel, terrible roads, kangaroos, high fuel tax, high road tax, high registration tax, high insurance tax, no more grey imports, high insurance for imports, speed bumps and countless roundabouts, license at 17 on probation for 3 years, low speed limits, holden commodores, ford falcons, john howard, no ozone layer.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Joel said:


> Yellow stickers, Hoon laws, zealot police, worlds highest number of unfixed position speed cameras, low octane fuel, terrible roads, kangaroos, high fuel tax, high road tax, high registration tax, high insurance tax, no more grey imports, high insurance for imports, speed bumps and countless roundabouts, license at 17 on probation for 3 years, low speed limits, holden commodores, ford falcons, john howard, no ozone layer.


well its settled then, fuck moving to australia, lol! god, there really is no great place for car enthusiasts to live, theres always some super gay regulation or something else screwing you over, guess the only solution is to become incredibly rich and build a race track in my back yard.

a couple questions though, what are yellow stickers and hoon laws, and how low octane are we talkin?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yellow sticker is a work order that police put on your windscreen if they believe something on the car violates a design rule or is illegal. The problem is cops always either are vindictive (they are used as punishment when they cant stick a violation on you) or dont know what they are looking at so we get "stickered" for things like oil on the engine, pod filters, non factory wheel sizes, car too low etc. If you have a yellow sticker you have about three weeks to fix the violations and get a pit inspection (costs $50). They will fully inspect the car and only remove the sticker if everything (not just the things the cop picked on) is ok. If not you go away and fix it and have to pay for another inspection. The pits can issue permits for modifications if they think they are safe and the cops can ignore these permits next time they pull you over for no reason except to fill their yellow sticker quota.

Hoon law is different in each state but basically if the cops see you doing hoon things - speeding, burnouts, loud stereo, street racing, driving normally in a modified car, they can issue a warning and a fine. Three warnings and bye bye car.

Low octane - not sure if the scale is the same as yours but most fuel is around 89-93RON and we have this stuff called ultimate 98 (98RON). Cos we all drive grey imports they are tuned for Japanese fuel which is much higher octane - 105 or something so its ping city

When you hit a sizable red kangaroo its like hitting a moose - and since your mostly on isolated roads when roos are around you are doing at least 110kph

On the upside our airports are easier to get through - but thats about it


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Joel said:


> Yellow sticker is a work order that police put on your windscreen if they believe something on the car violates a design rule or is illegal. The problem is cops always either are vindictive (they are used as punishment when they cant stick a violation on you) or dont know what they are looking at so we get "stickered" for things like oil on the engine, pod filters, non factory wheel sizes, car too low etc. If you have a yellow sticker you have about three weeks to fix the violations and get a pit inspection (costs $50). They will fully inspect the car and only remove the sticker if everything (not just the things the cop picked on) is ok. If not you go away and fix it and have to pay for another inspection. The pits can issue permits for modifications if they think they are safe and the cops can ignore these permits next time they pull you over for no reason except to fill their yellow sticker quota.
> 
> Hoon law is different in each state but basically if the cops see you doing hoon things - speeding, burnouts, loud stereo, street racing, driving normally in a modified car, they can issue a warning and a fine. Three warnings and bye bye car.
> 
> ...


im not sure if we are on the "RON" scale but the typical pumps around here go 87,89, and 93 octane so it seems its the same scale. Yeah, thats true, japanese cars do use a higher octane. Holy crap, people hit kangaroos often? thats actually kind of funny, thats something you would hear about in a stereotypical joke, although we hit deer over here so i dont think thats any better. As for the yellow sticker and hoon laws, we have similar laws like that here too, i dont know of anywhere in particular that will seize your car for 3 violations, but tickets and fines are abound, in los angeles for example i believe the fine for street racing is $1000. Could you give me a synonym for Hoon though as that is obviously some heavy australian slang.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Double post


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

The bull or "roo" bars on the trucks are huge, i'm in Cairns, and i actually don't find the police or anything like that too bad, the girl i hang with here offered to take me to the street races tonight but i declined stating that if she liked her 1.5L Daewoos' syncro's it'd be best not to go. But she drives pretty fast. I drove a right-hand-drive for the first time in that Daewoo and did some burnouts and drifts in a coles parking lot.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

what the hell you doing up there??? Stepped on any cane toads yet? 
How long you up there for?

My sister has a daewoo - they suck 

Hoon - http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hoon


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Joel said:


> what the hell you doing up there??? Stepped on any cane toads yet?
> How long you up there for?
> 
> My sister has a daewoo - they suck
> ...



Meeting my girlfirend who volenteered up here. I like it up here. But no, no cane toads. The daewoo was fun with it's little 1.5L 5spd.


----------

